

Hacking FEMA - boxysean
http://blog.boxysean.com/2012/11/10/hacking-fema/

======
dfc
I think it is awesome that the author volunteered to help out. It would be
awesome if the first three or four pages of HN were stories about people
volunteering to _"do good."_ But I think I missed what the author did to make
FEMA better. What "FEMA hacking" did the author accomplish?

~~~
tehayj
Sounds more like a link bait headline...

------
jasoncartwright
Interesting article. I'd be interested to know some more about the kit in the
bus. Where does the wifi uplink to, for instance?

